# Is Virgin or Extra Virgin Coconut Oil Better?



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello!

My puppy, Starla, is 10 weeks old. I noticed her getting more itchy lately, nibbling on her feet and tail, and also shaking her head a bit. She had a small case of some fleas about two weeks ago, but I gave her the Frontline Plus immediately and they seemed to go away within 4 days. 

Now I am thinking that she is just one of those Goldens who will have dry skin. I know that Coconut Oil is supposed to do wonders for coat, and itchy skin, and skin problems, but I have one question...

I went to the health food store and bought some Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, not realizing that most recommend EXTRA Virgin Coconut Oil. I put some on a paper towel along with a small drop of teatree oil and rubbed it on the inner part of ear (which was a tad red). I also put some oil into her food (about 3/4 teaspoon) Will I still be okay without the oil being EXTRA virgin? or does it absolutely need to be EXTRA virgin?

Any advice would be appreciated!!!



*She will have a vet appointment on the Dec 11th.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!!! Never heard of coconut oil!!!! I'm sorry, I have no answer for you....but you just gave me something to look for! Dru had been scratching when I briefly changed his food...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd recommend Fish Oil. Dogs assimilate that better than plant products.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra loves coconut oil, but I tend to give her only small amounts.
As it can have a laxative effect.:no:
I use it myself for eye makeup remover and a after shower moisturizer before toweling off. Also will use it in place of butter from time to time on toast etc.

I'm sure the Extra Virgin is not heated above a certain temp. so all good properties are still there. I buy what I can afford, some of those brands are really pricey.
Haven't had to work any coconut oil into Sierra's or Lance's skin so far this winter, they have been good, I think the brushing daily instead of every couple days has helped their skin. Their skin is in better shape then mine.
(A daily brushing of my skin would help too).


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I will try some fish oil as well, thank you


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> I'd recommend Fish Oil. Dogs assimilate that better than plant products.


 
I agree. There have been some recent articles about why you actually should _not _give coconut oil to your pets. I'll try to find the one that I found most compelling...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I asked my veterinarian about coconut oil a couple of years ago and this is her response:
(From my vet, quoting Dr. Wynn)

_This is some information I pulled from out Veterinary Information Network regarding Coconut oil._

_Really over-rated. A guy named Ray Peat put up a big web page about all the miracles of coconut oil in the 90's. Based on in vitro data ONLY. Last time I looked, no updates - still in vitro only. And the last time I tried to formulate a diet with it, I realized that it is low in linoleic acid. And it does not have the anti-inflammatory n-3 fatty acids we think might be more helpful in inflammatory diseases. So considering all there is against using it and no supportive evidence - scientific or anecdotal, I don't recommend it. I'd be very happy to hear from veterinarians who have different experience, but haven't so far. _
_Susan G. Wynn, DVM,Registered Herbalist(AHG)_
_Georgia Veterinary Specialists, Sandy Springs, GA_
_Clinical Resident in Small Animal Nutrition, University of Tennessee_
_www.susanwynn.com__, __www.vetnutrition.blogspot.com_

We never noticed an improvement anyway while on it so we just increased omega 3s to anti-inflammatory levels--much healthier for the dog.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

In addition to coconut oil not being as effective in dogs for reasons mentioned above, it is also extremely high unhealthy fats and contains sodium, both of which can cause issues in some dogs.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I wouldn't use either. Fish oil is much better for dogs. You can use human grade. Our guys get Alaskan salmon oil capsules every day with their meals.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could be dry skin... but with my guy that's just a little scratching here or there. If she's shaking her head and itchy all over, she might be having allergies of some kind. I'd take her in to the vet.  

My mom takes coconut oil for the possible health benefits. She has heart problems and her doctor suggested she use coconut oil instead of butter. And he made that suggestion especially since she also has minor arthritis. I think that like coffee, medical studies waffle back and forth about whether coconut oil is good or bad for you. I think in the past they said that it could cause cancer. But now they say it can actually prevent cancer. 

If it's good for my mom, it's good for my golden. 

Virgin or Extra Virgin - I'm drawing a blank as to which one I usually buy (I'm out right now and need to pick up another bottle from the health food store by my work). You want to make sure it's not deoderized or expelled, because that removes the necessary nutrients. And it should be white when solid and clear when melted. <- When you buy the junk coconut oil from grocery stores, it can almost be yellowish and look like vegetable oil when melted. 

I give my guys _both_ coconut oil and fish oil.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Our Toby just started itching a little more. We were at his semi-annual vet visit and his veterinarian gave me a product to try out and report back to her. Toby is her guinea pig. It's called Allerderm Spot On from Virbac. It's a topical you apply once a week and then taper down to once a month. It contains Ceramides and Fatty Acids. I posted here about it and got no reponses. We started Toby on it last Tuesday and I think he's doing better already, but it could just be my mind trying to convince me it's working. I guess we'll know in a few weeks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Garfield said:


> In addition to coconut oil not being as effective in dogs for reasons mentioned above, it is also extremely high unhealthy fats and contains sodium, both of which can cause issues in some dogs.


Oh how true. Toby's poops were so soft it was difficult to scoop. :yuck: He's also pre-hypertensive and our regular vet thought the coconut oil would do him more harm than good. I think she was correct.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Megora said:


> If it's good for my mom, it's good for my golden.


 
???!!!! I completely and totally disagree with this statement, and it could ultimately be dangerous. Your Mom is a human. Your Golden is a dog. What is good for humans is NOT always good for dogs, and vice verse.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> ???!!!! I completely and totally disagree with this statement, and it could ultimately be dangerous. Your Mom is a human. Your Golden is a dog. What is good for humans is NOT always good for dogs, and vice verse.


Yes, of course. Although it might not always be obvious from my other random online babblings, I wasn't born yesterday. :wavey:

I spoke to a lot of people including my vet before starting my previous golden and then Jacks on coconut oil. I'm a bit hypochondriac about my guys, so I tend to call my vet about every little thing. :

Which reminds me... when I started Jacks on Cosequin DS, I had to contact my vet because Jacks was having complete liquid diarrhea. My vet recommended that I wean Jacks onto the pills by cutting them in half or whatever to begin with. I still give Jacks less than the recommended dose for his size. 

And he had the same issue when I started him on salmon oil. Which is why I give him less than the recommended dose for his size. 

When I started Jacks on coconut oil, I was giving him half a teaspoon per meal. And even now he's only getting a tablespoon per meal. I've seen recommended doses of 3+ tablespoons for a dog Jacks' size, but I can't imagine giving him that much oil.  

So yep, I totally believe starting your dog on something and giving them the "loading dose" can cause major problems. And some dogs are definitely more sensitive than others.



*********** Just something I googled, re/the type of coconut oil to use for yourself or your dogs -



> Refined coconut oil (often labeled RBD for Refined, Bleached, and Deodorized) is made from copra, or dried coconut meat, then treated to remove impurities. Most RBD coconut oil is inexpensive, bland, and odorless. It doesn’t contain all of the nutrients found in unrefined coconut oil, its fragrance and flavor are different, and in most cases the coconuts used to produce it are of low quality and chemicals like chorine and hexane are used in the refining process. Some brands of refined coconut oil are labeled for use as a skin and hair care product.
> 
> Unrefined or “virgin” coconut oil, which is made from fresh coconuts, has culinary and health experts excited. Pressed by hand using traditional methods or manufactured in state-of-the-art factories, virgin coconut oil retains most of the nutrients found in fresh coconut.
> 
> ...


 - from http://www.pets.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=43716


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Until my dogs, Goldens, Pointers, Smooth Collies or otherwise, develop anopposable thumb (and _maybe _a prehensile tail...) I won't be feeding coconut oil. Haggis? Maybe... They are, after all, Scottish...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sure we all have seen feeding fads and holistic products out there that don't work for us.  

Apple Cider Vinegar is supposed to be healthy for people and dogs. <- Now, I do prefer to eat my salads sprinkled with a touch of veggie oil and lots of apple cider vinegar... not for any health reasons, but it tastes good. 

But I'm not going to do that to my poor dog. Even if it is heart healthy or whatever.


----------



## muttmaster (May 5, 2010)

I recommend fish oil as well. give it to my dogs as well as NuVet vitamins. Started giving the fish oil when my Collie had cancer. Did some reading up on it and thought it might do some good. She lived longer than the vet projected. Don't know if it was the fish oil or not but I do think it helps in alot of different areas not just itchy skin. I've also read that salmon oil is good to use but it is a little pricey.


----------



## lightwave (Mar 7, 2014)

Garfield said:


> In addition to coconut oil not being as effective in dogs for reasons mentioned above, it is also extremely high unhealthy fats and contains sodium, both of which can cause issues in some dogs.


It's a myth that saturated fat in coconut oil is unhealthy. Recent researches have debunked this myth and proved that the medium chain fatty acid in coconut oil is healthy for human. (Not sure about dog.)

The fear on saturated fat was induced by the huge multi-billion dollar vegetable oil industry. In the book The Great Cholesterol Con by Anthony Colpo, he has referenced many research studies that have proved that vegetable oil (or in general unsaturated fat) are the cause of diseases that are associated with saturated fat. It's quite a fascinating read.

Also that most vets are not nutritionists, just like human medical doctors are mostly ignorant about nutritions. I think we all know about that but still see the white coat as an authority. 

That said, I've heard that shredded coconut can stop IBS diarrhea in human. However, I've not heard any stories that it works for dogs. It'd be interesting to find out more about it. I'm always open to options that might make sense to the health of my furry kid.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I use both Krill oil and Coconut Oil. Extra virgin is better than virgin, but for dogs I'm not sure it matters. I buy the kind at Sam's club. I think it's virgin. Mine get a Tbs. a day as it is calorie rich. Mine are both about 63 lbs.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

How about just feeding a fish based food if the skin problem is bad. I was switching Murphy between Acana Ranchland and Pacifica. Pacifica is fish based (a bit smelly) and I find his weight and skin are much better than with the beef based food.
Just a thought.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> How about just feeding a fish based food if the skin problem is bad. I was switching Murphy between Acana Ranchland and Pacifica. Pacifica is fish based (a bit smelly) and I find his weight and skin are much better than with the beef based food.
> Just a thought.


I have to agree with Acana Pacifica statement 100% My pups are the same as your dog. Their skin and coat look even better with a fish based food.

Soon they will be back on Pacifica or Orijen Six Fish again. I have different foods in their rotation, and they are coming back up again.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I also use the Pacifica and Six Fish in my rotation along with Fromm Surf and Turf and Grandma Lucy Valor Fish. I also rotate my Grandma Lucy's to Pork and Rabbit. Rabbit being the most expensive of all my products. Tayla is sensitive to all hot/warm meats in holistic terms. She can't have venison, chicken, turkey or lamb. Fish, rabbit and duck are our best choices. When I deviated for cost reasons I noticed a turn in her behavior to hyper and more erratic. Back to cooling meats and she calmed down more.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I also use the Pacifica and Six Fish in my rotation along with Fromm Surf and Turf and Grandma Lucy Valor Fish. I also rotate my Grandma Lucy's to Pork and Rabbit. Rabbit being the most expensive of all my products. Tayla is sensitive to all hot/warm meats in holistic terms. She can't have venison, chicken, turkey or lamb. Fish, rabbit and duck are our best choices. When I deviated for cost reasons I noticed a turn in her behavior to hyper and more erratic. Back to cooling meats and she calmed down more.


You have a very good rotation of foods for your pups 

I have never tried Fromm Surf and Turf, and I think I will soon. I'm a big fan of Fromm products and so are my pups!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Regarding coconut oil, you want to use the Extra Virgin Unrefined type. It is more expensive than refined by that is what is needed for dogs. Now, Bentley has stuck up his nose at coconut oil for the time being so I just put Fish Oil omega-3 on his kibble instead. He thinks he is getting something special when I do that. He get Blue Wilderness Salmon-Grain Free kibble. He also gets a topper on his kibble.:wavey:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Dr Jean Dodds on coconut oil
Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Coconut Oil: The “Good” Saturated Fat


----------

